# Unexpected recognition



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

While we were teaching self defense tonight my husband and I got to talking about our haunt. One of the students got all excited. "I know that house! That's you? That is SO cool! We're definitely stopping by."

It warmed my heart and came at the perfect time. I was getting so frustrated that things weren't moving along as well as I wanted that I was having the "Why do we do this?" feelings.

Now - all better!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sometimes, we don't realize how much of an impact we make on kid's lives....with your haunt, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's nothing quite like being known as "that cool Halloween house" in the neighborhood


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just moved to a different town this year. I've already had a number of neighbors stop by to ask what's going on and to comment on how cool it looks. I told them, this is nothing compared to what I'm building towards over the next few years.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I know exactly what you guys mean. Those little moments of recognition can get you going for another year. This year, I feel behind, exhausted and scattered. As soon as one kid says they love it, I will feel it was all worth it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Recognition like that always perks up the haunting spirit.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, its always fun when you get pegged as 'that guy' can't hlep but laugh, gratz.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

A man and his young son came by the other night when I was out in the yard and told me how great my yard looked. 
Said he's been through the haunted garage a couple of times and loved it. 
The cool thing is, he's a Halloween geek like me and knew all the prop lingo and is even working on a big spider. 
He said he was decorating his yard the street over. I just haven't went by yet.

I've took my giant spider down after a few days and am putting it back out on the week of Halloween.
Quite a few parents and kids have asked me what happened...."Did it get stolen?" 
I tell them it had to have surgery but will be back out soon.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your post made me smile. I know just what you mean. This time of year we are getting stressed out, wondering if it's all worth it. And all it takes is someone walking by and saying that's cool, or someone driving by, giving you a thumbs up, and it all seems worth it. I got a kudo today, and I think it has reved me up to make it these last two weeks.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

I''ve been getting compliments at work (I've been taking in halloween Papre mache pumpkins for the past two years) but that all pales when you see the faces children light up when they see your stuff. I've actually had some of them forget to get their candy before going on to the next house. Thats what make this holiday special.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I am now "The Halloween Guy" at work. 

I can live with that.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

It's always great to be "that house" on the street.

- A man and his son stopped by while I was putting up props, shook my hand, and thanked me for putting all this on. "And those old biddie's at the HOA, don't you pay them no mind. You keep on doin' this."

- Our street has had construction going on, backhoe's, diggers, dump trucks, for almost 6 weeks now. The construction workers have been pausing by my house to pose and take pictures.


----------

